# Lawn Mower Demolition Derby



## Grumpy (Mar 10, 2013)

If your in East Tennessee and want to have fun crashing into others with your mower and possibly get money for it? Join us on FB at The southern Grudge Match ASSociation or TSGMA.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

That's crazy, not much protection there


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a few participants are Breast cancer supporters with the pink ribbons and all on some of those tractors. A great cause that's for sure. Good on you guys.
Looks like those tractors sure have some beefed up crash protection wrapped around them to protect the legs and feet.... should have that on mine just to get around the yard and between the trees!!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to kill cars. Never considered a mower or motorcycle. Yea, the guys here have a motorcycle derby! 

The last car I ran was an 84 Caddy. When I drove it off the track, there was a front bumper, hood and left rear door. Even the roof was torn mostly off. (I gotta find those pictures!!)

i had 'retired' from that behavior for 10 years. My 'sponsor' from the beginning years said that he would take me if I would run the Caddy. 
I painted, ''I'M BACK!! WATCH ME WORK!!" on the hood in gold. Between the donuts and hard hits applied, that Caddy took fan's choice, then did 4th in the feature.  When I drove it off the track, it sounded like THUNDER in the stands!! (what a rush!)


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks like good clean Fun!..... Well maybe not clean.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Neat, but sounds dangerous. It's not like you're protected by the cage of a car. You're exposed.


----------

